# Beretta M9 U.S. Marine Corps Special Edition with red aluminum grips (ISO)



## Orlando1973 (Sep 4, 2019)

I am in search of a Beretta M9 U.S. Marine Corps Special Edition model with the red aluminum Beretta trident grips. I found several images online attached to this thread. I am a Marine and would like to add one of these to my Beretta collection (used or new, just complete). Please, if anyone knows where I can locate one any assistance in locating one would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for your time and undivided attention.


----------



## coolmanatv (Jul 26, 2020)

I might let one go out of my collection.
Condition New in Box never fired.
Price: ?


----------

